# MH owners who enjoy a glass of wine when parked?



## Deleted member 68397 (Aug 12, 2017)

When parked up in Scotland, due to lower alcohol limits, how does the legislation cater for motor home drivers are parked up. I believe actually having the vehicle keys in your possession renders you responsible for vehicle. I would be interested in readers views or experiences.
Thanks, Growlie69


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 12, 2017)

*I agree with the post above.*

I think there are 3 scenarios.
1 A layby next to a road...a bit af a risk.
2 A layby which is away from the road maybe where the highway has been staightene.....minimal risk.
3 a car park just off the road...minimal risk.
Also private land ...no risk.
As posted chairs turned etc...


----------



## Deleted member 68397 (Aug 12, 2017)

*Bed and Bar open?*

Thanks for the input, that was how we had interpreted the legal side but just wondered if anyone had suffered negative experiences. A friend of mine was booked for being in a car park, in the back seat of his car in a sleeping bag, because he was in possession of the keys.
Very much up to police interpretation and attitude and where we park for the night.
Thanks to all who replied.
Slainte, Growlie69


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 12, 2017)

As far as I know nobody has ever been prosecuted for this whilst overnighting in a motorhome.

One tip for you if you use a pub stop - always ask for permission to spend the night. In the very unlikely event that you have a problem it's helpful to have some corroboration.


----------



## runnach (Aug 12, 2017)

Growlie69 said:


> Thanks for the input, that was how we had interpreted the legal side but just wondered if anyone had suffered negative experiences. A friend of mine was booked for being in a car park, in the back seat of his car in a sleeping bag, because he was in possession of the keys.
> Very much up to police interpretation and attitude and where we park for the night.
> Thanks to all who replied.
> Slainte, Growlie69



I strongly suggest you research the law beyond the comments here. The significant difference between a motorhome and a car is the former has purpose built sleeping accommodation toilets and cooking facilities etc oh and heating ...a car doesn't so far more likely for a DIC charge 

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 12, 2017)

Growlie69 said:


> Thanks for the input, that was how we had interpreted the legal side but just wondered if anyone had suffered negative experiences. A friend of mine was booked for being in a car park, in the back seat of his car in a sleeping bag, because he was in possession of the keys.
> Very much up to police interpretation and attitude and where we park for the night.
> Thanks to all who replied.
> Slainte, Growlie69



Rightly or wrongly the police who find people asleep in a car think there is a very good chance of them awakening early from either cold or discomfort and driving off still over the limit. Whereas in a MH you have a full nights sleep make drinks and breakfast in the morning and far less likely to be over the limit when next driving.
As Channa says do your research into the legalities of it and make your decision of whether you want to do it.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 12, 2017)

Fortunately for me, my wife doesn't drink, and is insured to drive the van. So I just give her the keys.

So, the answer is, don't let your missus have a drink and you can get completely shrew faced. :cheers:

(Saves a fortune too!)


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 12, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Fortunately for me, my wife doesn't drink, and is insured to drive the van. So I just give her the keys.


Is she busy next week Rob? :raofl:


----------



## Robmac (Aug 12, 2017)

Torchy said:


> Is she busy next week Rob? :raofl:



Always available at a price Terry.

A pint should cover it.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 12, 2017)

Growlie69 said:


> When parked up in Scotland, due to lower alcohol limits, how does the legislation cater for motor home drivers are parked up. I believe actually having the vehicle keys in your possession renders you responsible for vehicle. I would be interested in readers views or experiences.
> Thanks, Growlie69


As a resident also of Scotland, where the lower limit means just a single pint can put you over the limit this could be a real concern.
A potential answer could be to have a spare key that is not coded to the immobliser so will never start the engine, so impossible for you to drive it as far as the police can tell.
If need be you could spin a little story to say the vehicle won't start and you are waiting for assistance which is due in the morning, and in the meantime ....


----------



## alcam (Aug 12, 2017)

wildebus said:


> As a resident also of Scotland, where the lower limit means just a single pint can put you over the limit this could be a real concern.
> A potential answer could be to have a spare key that is not coded to the immobliser so will never start the engine, so impossible for you to drive it as far as the police can tell.
> If need be you could spin a little story to say the vehicle won't start and you are waiting for assistance which is due in the morning, and in the meantime ....



A 'real concern' ? Absolute nonsense


----------



## Hondaboy (Aug 12, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Always available at a price Terry.
> 
> A pint should cover it.



A pint!:scared: do you know the price of a pint nowadays? :lol-061:


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 12, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Always available at a price Terry.
> 
> A pint should cover it.



Think you had better state that its for driving duties ONLY or you are in for a :hammer: ing.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 12, 2017)

I must admit, I would be more worried about actually driving the next morning.

I have said before, I carry an electronic breathalyser with me and never drive until I am clear. Sometimes, this can be well into the afternoon.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 12, 2017)

hairydog said:


> How about if you were over the limit, in your house, with the motorhome parked on the road outside, and the keys in your pocket? You are still in charge of it.
> This bloody stupid subject keeps getting brougt up. The police have better things to do than hassle people who are clearly not intending to break any laws.
> It isn't an issue. The only problem is that the same question keeps on being asked over and over again.



If you have the keys and car or van is on a public h/way,yes the cops can and will noble you if some one phones in,they do here and have done,but no keys then ok.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 12, 2017)

hairydog said:


> You know that isn't true.



Yes it is,my uncle was caught in bangor co down coming out of a pub with the keys in pocket and the car was in the next street,my brother was in cops and tells me the do it so im taking no chances with my licence.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 12, 2017)

hairydog said:


> So it wasn't in GB and it wasn't a motorhome.



Co down bangor is in GB ,and yes it was a car,motor homes are classed as a car by police as theres a engine pulling or pushing it,makes no dif if its fitted with beds or not,simple way just hand keys over to second party and problem goes away,better still give up the booze.


----------



## vslowone (Aug 12, 2017)

How about this scenario, wife has keys in her possession, putting her in charge of vehicle, whilst I happily have a few drinks. Police turn up I am over the limit. Wife has never passed or taken a driving test so no license. Obviously she would never give me the keys if I have been drinking


----------



## TJBi (Aug 13, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Bangor is NOT in GB. Never has been.
> 
> A motorhome is different because you can use it without driving. That's the important difference. The police would need to show that you intended to use it to drive, not to sleep. Beyond reasonable doubt. They would need to have more than possession of the keys to prove that.



There IS a Bangor in GB, but not the one in NI, which is in UK but not in GB.


----------



## runnach (Aug 13, 2017)

Rob is correct with a MH more likely a tug the following morning when setting off and being OPL rather than DIC the previous evening.

DIC is a bit of a strange offence, because it seems the emphasis in a court room is more for the driver to prove they had no intention of driving as opposed to the Police having to prove that you where.

For this reason alone, beds made up, captains chairs turned around, keys no where near the ignition or on ones person all go someway to demonstrating intent. Then as I mentioned a MH has heating etc independent from the vehicle system so a self contained living accommodation. Of course slumped in a car switching the engine on to generate the heating would put you in hot water.

A friend of mine is a serving Police officer in Derbyshire and tells the tale two lads a little worse for wear in a pub car park "sleeping it off" He gave them benefit of the doubt, however as temps dropped hour and a half later you guessed it decided to drive and were OPL. As you can imagine similar scenarios today he is cynical, that said for reasons explained would ignore a motor caravan.

Trevs scenario is very plausible IMHO, possession of keys leaving a pub would suggest you are drunk in charge of a motor vehicle so is the situation my car keys and house key for convenience are on the same fob, So my car parked outside on the road could put me drunk in charge, the acid test then becomes is there intention to drive. The emphasis then prevails upon the motorist to prove he had no intent rather than the police having to prove that they did.

Channa

Incidentally those who attended my mini meet may recall one of the first questions I asked on arriving is if you intended driving the van over the weekend, They may also recall the BBQ grill was left out over night pretty much blocking the entrance to the car park. It would have taken significant effort to driveoff the site ..Well I did it for a reason no prizes for guessing why


----------



## IanH (Aug 13, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I must admit, I would be more worried about actually driving the next morning.
> 
> I have said before, I carry an electronic breathalyser with me and never drive until I am clear. Sometimes, this can be well into the afternoon.



In Norway, when I was working there, the police would do random road blocks on a Monday morning and breathalyse every car they stopped.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 13, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Bangor is NOT in GB. Never has been.
> 
> A motorhome is different because you can use it without driving. That's the important difference. The police would need to show that you intended to use it to drive, not to sleep. Beyond reasonable doubt. They would need to have more than possession of the keys to prove that.



Strange then i had better tell 1.5 million people here that ther not british or belonging to GB,all the shiners will be well pleased,as for intent to drive,bull people here have been collered and if over the limit hand keys over to bar staff or wife,maybe mainland police more softy  than here.


----------



## runnach (Aug 13, 2017)

If we are splitting hairs I do believe the UK is correctly referred to as Great Britain and Northern Ireland officially. GB excludes NI. hence the UK tag. The irony of course is the Northern Irish consider themselves British and are British. 

All to do with the Union I believe. 

All member states do have their own quirks in the law, But we can because we are British !!

Channa


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 13, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Bangor is NOT in GB. Never has been.
> 
> A motorhome is different because you can use it without driving. That's the important difference. The police would need to show that you intended to use it to drive, not to sleep. Beyond reasonable doubt. They would need to have more than possession of the keys to prove that.



Stop being pedantic. 

As we don't live there, I think Trev's perspective on the place he lives is useful for anyone planning to travel there.

Andrew I never noticed the BBQ in the way, though I have been known to wander around with my eyes shut.


----------



## alcam (Aug 13, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> Stop being pedantic.
> 
> As we don't live there, I think Trev's perspective on the place he lives is useful for anyone planning to travel there.
> 
> Andrew I never noticed the BBQ in the way, though I have been known to wander around with my eyes shut.



So you are walking down the street and your car is in a different street the police then arrest you for being drunk in charge of your car ?
Where is this , North Korea ?


----------



## Robmac (Aug 13, 2017)

I often drive to the pub and leave the car there overnight, but when I leave the pub I have my car keys on me as they are on a key ring with my house keys.

I've never worried about doing this. I am sure the landlord would vouch that I have asked permission to leave the car overnight.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 13, 2017)

As I've posted before when this has cropped up... a lot of it comes down to common sense... 
Sat behind the wheel drunk is very different to being Sat in the a motorhome/campervan up on ramps with blinds in place on ramps etc.... 

Just found this interesting artical:                                                       Alcohol and sleeping in your motorhome

We ask Philip Somarakis, an expert motoring lawyer with Davenport Lyons, what the legal implications are of parking into a pub car park, having a few alcoholic drinks and then getting back into your motorhome to sleep it off.

Driving one’s “home” to the public house is a pretty good idea to avoid drinking and driving as you now have a pub on your doorstep. Motorhome owners should however be cautious about the risks of being "drunk in charge" of a motorhome if they are staying overnight in the car park. 

If you are drunk “in charge” of your motorhome on a road or “public place” you can be arrested by the police and could lose your licence if convicted. This article looks at whether a parking area for motorhomes next to a pub amounts to a “public place” and also what being “in charge” of a motorhome means. We also focus on the scenario where you have evening dinner and drinks.

Pub car parks and opening hours
A pub car park is a “public place” during opening times because there is an implied invitation to the public to drive in and park up to use the pub. The position may change after the pub has closed. In a 1974 court case a person was found not guilty because the prosecution had failed to prove that the invitation to the public to use the car park next to the pub extended one hour after closing time (the time when the police had come to the car park and found the person at the wheel). However, each case is different; for example a pub adjacent to a Premier Inn with 24-hour reception facilities could mean the car park may be viewed as remaining a public place at all times.  

Segregated parking during opening hours
Even where there is apparent segregation, by some control system designed to separate motorhome drivers from other patrons, a reserved parking area may still be regarded as a public place. The law is not clear, but it would appear that at least during the day when the pub is open, imposing a control system which only allows motorhome owners into a segregated area would not necessarily prevent that area from being a public place – because such owners would still be regarded as “the public”.
Conversely, if that area was limited to motorhome owners from a defined association, there were barriers/notices and a control system clearly in place then it would be more likely to be regarded as a private place. However a parking place saying “reserved” on it would not do.
Where the law is clear is that if there was a blanket restriction on anyone turning up after the pub has closed and parking up, it is obvious that at that time of night the car park would ordinarily be regarded as private and not a public place.

Drunk in charge of a motorhome
There is no definitive answer to what amounts to being "in charge." If you are the owner or in possession of the vehicle or have recently driven it you will be “in charge”, unless you have put the vehicle in the charge of someone else. 
Control over the keys is a good indication of being in charge but is not conclusive.
However that does not mean that an owner is continuously in charge because, in some cases, control of the vehicle has clearly ceased.
The courts accept that an owner is not in control where he was a great distance from the vehicle and there was no realistic possibility of his resuming actual control whilst unfit/over the limit. 
Whilst that may suggest that when in the pub “control” by the owner has ceased, the courts may see it differently because of the intention to return to the vehicle at the end of the evening.


Will the police bother you?
Anyone charged with “drunk in charge” of a motorhome has a defence in law. They have to prove that there was “no likelihood of them driving whilst over the prescribed limit”. This can be a complicated process and involves an assessment of what your alcohol levels would be at the time you did intend to drive. Normally this involves having to use a forensic expert to calculate alcohol levels
Here’s an example. You’ve had a couple of pints and shared a bottle of wine with your wife. It’s 11pm and the pub closes in 20 minutes. You are both tired. You suspect you are both over the limit but you don’t have to worry because you are not going anywhere and are not setting off until the morning and after breakfast. As you leave the pub, you see parked up next to your motorhome, a police car.  After all, pub car parks are obvious targets by the police for suspected drink drivers. 
What do you do? Wait for them to leave or for the pub to close so the car park is no longer a “public place” perhaps? Or stride forth? You might arouse suspicion if they catch you doing a U turn and going back into the pub. If you stride forth yes they may get out and speak to you but one would expect most police officers to take a sensible view here. You are not going to drive off. You are not going to sit in the driver’s seat and fiddle with the controls. If they do ask you what you are doing you will tell them that you are retiring to bed. 
All the police want to do is to ensure that drink drivers are apprehended. However, if you have had a lot of alcohol, are clearly drunk and are intending to drive the following morning, you are placing yourself at greater risk here. You will be more of a concern to them, either that they think you are about to drive over the limit, or after your explanation, that you intend to the morning after when alcohol will still be in your system. 
The police do charge people with being drunk in charge but normally these tend to be people found slumped behind the wheel of a car in the street outside a house (usually a result of a domestic dispute). Clearly they arouse suspicion and as sleeping in a car is not particularly comfortable, will increase the likelihood of that person driving off (whilst over the limit).
If you drive to a pub with the intention of parking up and drinking, where the land in question is not truly “private” and where you know eventually you will be driving back at some point, you need to bear in mind that the police will assume you remain in control of that vehicle and to them, could drive it at any point.
So consider where you are parking up, whether you might under any circumstances have to move the vehicle and bear in mind it is not uncommon for police to occasionally stop outside pubs. Have a thought to how much you are drinking particularly if you do intend to drive the following day. 

Before you start drinking alcohol, you must:
• Make sure your motorhome is already parked up for the night. Do not take the risk of having to move it later to the right place, even if it's just a short distance within the car park or into an adjacent field
• Ensure your motorhome is not causing an obstruction. You should always consider whether you might be asked to move it later so 
• Have some evidence if possible of the duration of your stay, so that you could prove your intention to sleep overnight in the car park

After you've had a drink of alcohol, you must:
• Never start up the engine in your motorhome
• Never place the key in the ignition
• Never sit behind the steering wheel or in the driver’s seat if it is facing forwards
Any or all of the above could be taken as indicators that you may be contemplating driving the motorhome and are more likely to attract attention from the police. 
And always remember that if you've had a lot of alcohol to drink, you may still be over the legal limit the following morning.

 The police’s view
A spokesman for the Association of Chief Police Officers (ACPO) said:
“Regardless of whether you are a driver of a campervan or any other kind of vehicle, the rules of Highway Code and the laws around drink driving remain the same.
“Drivers should not attempt to move any vehicle under the influence of alcohol or drugs and should always ensure they are parked in a safe and secure location.
“If a person is in charge of a motor vehicle on a road or other public place after consuming excess alcohol then that person is guilty of an offence unless they can prove at the time of the alleged offence the circumstances were such that there was no likelihood of their driving the vehicle.
“The advice from the police is clear. Do not drink and drive or put yourself or anyone else at risk.”

More information
The rules related to being in charge of a vehicle and alcohol are covered by The Road Traffic Act 1988. You can view it here Road Traffic Act 1988


----------



## Deleted member 56979 (Aug 13, 2017)

*Drinking in motorhome*



Torchy said:


> Is she busy next week Rob? :raofl:


A few years ago gent parked up in services at end of M4 paid to stay night had a glass or two of medication??? PC knocked his door failed breath test got find lost his license had to go to high court to get fine ban kicked out


----------



## big tom (Aug 13, 2017)

Some years ago the Police tried to prosecute a truck driver who was parked up in a lay-by for the night he was breathalysed and found to be over the limit, the case went to court and the Judge ruled, as the driver had finished his days work he was entitled to have a drink of beer as much as anyone else, he had no intention of driving as he could not do so legally as he was out of driving hours. The case was dismissed.

Has anyone on here while being parked up for the night and had a few glasses of wine with their meal then settled down to watch TV had the Police knocking at the door with a breatherliser , this thread is a bit like the gassing issue, scaremongering. Personally over many years of driving for a living I have never had any problem at all, whilst travelling with the motor home I always have a few before going to bed.


----------



## runnach (Aug 13, 2017)

big tom said:


> Some years ago the Police tried to prosecute a truck driver who was parked up in a lay-by for the night he was breathalysed and found to be over the limit, the case went to court and the Judge ruled, as the driver had finished his days work he was entitled to have a drink of beer as much as anyone else, he had no intention of driving as he could not do so legally as he was out of driving hours. The case was dismissed.
> 
> Has anyone on here while being parked up for the night and had a few glasses of wine with their meal then settled down to watch TV had the Police knocking at the door with a breatherliser , this thread is a bit like the gassing issue, scaremongering. Personally over many years of driving for a living I have never had any problem at all, whilst travelling with the motor home I always have a few before going to bed.


 You answer his defence in your comments.lol ...if he is on tach0 11 hours normally between shifts ? nine hours ? A truck cab is a self contained environment eberspacher heaters etc ...stupid prosecution to start off with.

Whilst he may have been OPL you are missing the legal point and that is Intent ...Was there intent to drive ....it really is no more complicated than that 

Channa


----------



## big tom (Aug 13, 2017)

You say (Was there intent to drive ) I said in my post (he had no intention of driving) don't know what you mean.


----------



## alcam (Aug 13, 2017)

chairman said:


> A few years ago gent parked up in services at end of M4 paid to stay night had a glass or two of medication??? PC knocked his door failed breath test got find lost his license had to go to high court to get fine ban kicked out



Have you got  a link ?


----------



## F4K EM (Aug 13, 2017)

*D.I.C.=W.O.T (Waste of time}*

Dont waste your time worrying about it. The Police know its a waste of time to ever arrest anyone for DIC because the CPS will never charge anyone with it now days.
 I only ever tried it once.
 Local pisshead criminal rammed his car into embankment in country lane and fell asleep. Reported by passing taxi driver.
I got to him and engine was still running, heater full on, had a job waking him up and he fell out of car when he did. 
Arrested for DIC because no one saw him drive. (so you cannot breathylise which knocks back some of the previous stories on here) 
Interviewed when sober, he stated that he had not been drunk when he drove into the embankment, he walked home, got drunk at home, realised he left his wallet in the car, walked back, STARTED THE CAR UP TO GET WARM BEFORE HE WALKED BACK HOME BUT HAD NO INTENTION OF DRIVING HOME THEN FELL ASLEEP. Then I turned up. 
The CPS decided insufficient evidence to charge DIC. 
Forget your concerns, its never going to happen. Just make sure you are sober before you next drive.
When the Police have the time to deal with drink drivers they just catch them driving. Its cut and dried then.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 13, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Co down bangor is in GB ,and yes it was a car,motor homes are classed as a car by police as theres a engine pulling or pushing it,makes no dif if its fitted with beds or not,simple way just hand keys over to second party and problem goes away,better still give up the booze.



I'd rather not if you don't mind.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 13, 2017)

IanH said:


> In Norway, when I was working there, the police would do random road blocks on a Monday morning and breathalyse every car they stopped.



But surely the car wouldn't be over the limit.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 13, 2017)

F4K EM said:


> Dont waste your time worrying about it. The Police know its a waste of time to ever arrest anyone for DIC because the CPS will never charge anyone with it now days.
> I only ever tried it once.
> Local pisshead criminal rammed his car into embankment in country lane and fell asleep. Reported by passing taxi driver.
> I got to him and engine was still running, heater full on, had a job waking him up and he fell out of car when he did.
> ...



Please explane then how my uncle got dun for dic when he had keys in pocket and car in next street,the barsturts here will and do take you to court,n/irish law may be slightly dif than english law,so if over here dont do it or hand the keys to partner or bar staff,every one i know does it here.


----------



## alcam (Aug 13, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Please explane then how my uncle got dun for dic when he had keys in pocket and car in next street,the barsturts here will and do take you to court,n/irish law may be slightly dif than english law,so if over here dont do it or hand the keys to partner or bar staff,every one i know does it here.



He must have had the worst lawyer ever . There was a case in Fermanagh recently where the guy was in the driving seat , with the keys and drunk . Case was thrown out .


----------



## Byronic (Aug 13, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Please explane then how my uncle got dun for dic when he had keys in pocket and car in next street,the barsturts here will and do take you to court,n/irish law may be slightly dif than english law,so if over here dont do it or hand the keys to partner or bar staff,every one i know does it here.



But he was probably running away from it at the time Trev :lol-061:


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 13, 2017)

alcam said:


> He must have had the worst lawyer ever . There was a case in Fermanagh recently where the guy was in the driving seat , with the keys and drunk . Case was thrown out .



Things may have changed a bit over the years,but a chap i know well was nobbled sleeping outside jordenstown tec after having a piss up about 10/12 years back,keys in pocket,anyway im no taken a chance.
I used to embibe at the crown & shamrock bar and most folk there left keys behind bar collecting car next opening.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 13, 2017)

Byronic said:


> But he was probably running away from it at the time Trev :lol-061:



It would have been late sixties or early seventys,anyway hes a smart ass git and got what he deserved.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 14, 2017)

hairydog said:


> As long as 'pedantic' is the best alternative to 'just plain wrong', I'll stick with it.
> Thanks for your advice. Would you mind if I give it away as a raffle prize?



A waffle prize,well id win,opps sorry a raffle prize,im just to pissed to see the we writing,talking of wee im off.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Aug 14, 2017)

Well, just dragged myself through this thread....just about maintaining the will to live   Doomongering at its worst....what boll**ks...long live the pub stopovers....and returning to the original title....have a glass of wine.....the whole bottle !! Once parked no worries.....where's that bottle  opener....Maja


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 14, 2017)

I am OK, our van is registered and insured in Maggy's name, if (and it is a big if) the Police knocked on the door I am not in charge, Maggy does not need a driving licence to cook, wash up or vacuum


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 15, 2017)

Torchy said:


> I am OK, our van is registered and insured in Maggy's name, if (and it is a big if) the Police knocked on the door I am not in charge, Maggy does not need a driving licence to cook, wash up or vacuumView attachment 56752


It's where she might stick the vacuum after reading this that should worry you.


----------



## didds (Aug 15, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> Rightly or wrongly the police who find people asleep in a car think there is a very good chance of them awakening early from either cold or discomfort and driving off still over the limit. Whereas in a MH you have a full nights sleep make drinks and breakfast in the morning and far less likely to be over the limit when next driving.




I've also been told by a copper chum, that its also about "letting off the handbrake and taking out of gear"...  keys can be elsewhere but this could still happen.

Allegedly.

I'm not saying said chum is "right", just what he said!

didds


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 15, 2017)

The rule of thumb, apparently, is one unit of alcohol takes one hour to leave the system. Hence one 33cl of 5% alcohol will take two hours to clear the system and a 17.5cl glass of wine 1.5 hours.


----------



## alcam (Aug 15, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> The rule of thumb, apparently, is one unit of alcohol takes one hour to leave the system. Hence one 33cl of 5% alcohol will take two hours to clear the system and a 17.5cl glass of wine 1.5 hours.



Thank f##k I never get up before 12


----------



## Byronic (Aug 15, 2017)

For the really worried. Pay the pub landlord £1 get a receipt stating that it's a charge for  overnighting on the premises include date and vehicle Reg. etc. See what a cop does about that.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Aug 15, 2017)

*alcohol*

...gosh what scaremongering/doomongering.....just walked past a pint of beer  and feel p***ed already..... better not drive for a week just in case !!!  I too never drive off early am after a pub stop... a few cups of tea then off we go.....perilously dodging the "flatcappers" who look....put it into gear....slowly let the clutch out.....and pull right in our path......groan !!!!  Maja


----------



## Byronic (Aug 15, 2017)

maja07 said:


> ...gosh what scaremongering/doomongering.....just walked past a pint of beer &#55356;&#57211; and feel p***ed already..... better not drive for a week just in case !!!  I too never drive off early am after a pub stop... a few cups of tea then off we go.....perilously dodging the "flatcappers" who look....put it into gear....slowly let the clutch out.....and pull right in our path......groan !!!!  Maja



Probably a pissed motorcaravanner!


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Aug 15, 2017)

.....never managed to drive into myself as of yet LOL  Maja


----------

